# Misogi



## Zero (Dec 16, 2014)

This could be just as equally posted under the MA forums but it is more than just for application towards MA and can benefit (or at least impact on) all aspects of life, I am thinking up my own misogi / challenge now, what will yours be for 2015?   : )

The One-Day-a-Year Fitness Plan Misogi Mental Conditioning OutsideOnline.com


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 16, 2014)

Good luck man. I set my goals on the 31st these days. The amount of times I set giving up smoking  as a new years resolution, before lapsing on the first day. I don't smoke now.


----------



## Zero (Dec 16, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Good luck man. I set my goals on the 31st these days. The amount of times I set giving up smoking  as a new years resolution, before lapsing on the first day. I don't smoke now.


Congrats on the no smoking, full kudos!  You need to speak with my dad, he has cut back but has tried for years to ditch it to no avail.

This is something more than just a New Years resolution, this is finding some suitable physical and mental (and possibly spiritual...?) challenge, adventure out of my comfort zone.  I push my self all the time in training or when hiking, running but this is something different and outside of those areas you are used to performing in.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 16, 2014)

You are right. The spiritual side of things, myself included, are neglected. Many people think that is just a religious thing. It is a personal thing as far as I am concerned. Mine will be the mental challenge mainly. A need a new work challenge, got to get a new career next year. Getting really bored with security.


----------



## Zero (Dec 16, 2014)

How old are you, can you (or afford to) go back to school, uni, etc?  There are options starting to be out there again these days, although it's still damn tough.  In simple terms, do you want to use primarily your mind or your body, or both, in your career and for the next 10/30 years?


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 16, 2014)

Zero said:


> How old are you, can you (or afford to) go back to school, uni, etc?  There are options starting to be out there again these days, although it's still damn tough.  In simple terms, do you want to use primarily your mind or your body, or both, in your career and for the next 10/30 years?



44 next year. Thinking of the MCSE next year, but for a hobbyist PC bloke, the cost would be prohibitive. Cisco out of the question. Thinking of the Security Plus, but breaking into IT at my age would make the cost a no goer. The first thing I need to do before anything, is get my CDL. Never driven in my life. I have also contacted the Open University. There are some interesting courses available.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 16, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> 44 next year. Thinking of the MCSE next year, but for a hobbyist PC bloke, the cost would be prohibitive. Cisco out of the question. Thinking of the Security Plus, but breaking into IT at my age would make the cost a no goer. The first thing I need to do before anything, is get my CDL. Never driven in my life. I have also contacted the Open University. There are some interesting courses available.




Free courses to get you started. I recommend them, I have done a couple just for fun. I'm retired now so don't need them for work just for the pleasure of learning news things. some do come with certificates but they do set you up for learning.
Coursera


----------



## Takai (Dec 16, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> The first thing I need to do before anything, is get my CDL. Never driven in my life.



Out of curiosity, (besides the wheel being on the opposite side) what is the difference between driving a lorry on the other side of the pond versus a truck over here?


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 16, 2014)

Takai said:


> Out of curiosity, (besides the wheel being on the opposite side) what is the difference between driving a lorry on the other side of the pond versus a truck over here?



American lorry's are bigger with a longer wheel base. I imagine engine capacity is bigger too. Other than, you say truck, we say lorry. You say semi-trailer, we say articulated. Etc..


----------

